# SUCHE: Beckhoff BC8100 oder BC8150



## catan76 (4 Mai 2010)

Hallo.

Ich suche einen Beckhoff BC8100 oder BC8150

Bitte mit Preis melden. 
Gern auch per PN.


----------



## Wondermike_2000 (6 Mai 2010)

Ich könnte Dir, (oder auch jedem anderen) folgendes so gut wie neuwertig anbieten: 

1x BC8150 : Compact Busklemmen-Controller mit integrierter IEC61131-3 SPS, 48 kByte Speicher, RS232 Schnittstelle
1x KM1002-0000 : 16 Kanal Digital Eingangsklemmenmodul 24V
1x KM2002-0000 : 16 Kanal Digital Ausgangsklemmenmodul 24V 0,5A
4x ZS2001-0004 : 8 kanaliger Stecker 3 polig mit LED (für die E/A Module)
1x KL9010 : Busendklemme 

Wenn gewünscht, alles zusammen auf gut 10cm Hutschiene.
Das Gesamtpaket ist ca. 1 Woche im Einsatz gewesen, funktioniert 100% ! 
Wurde durch eine S7 ersetzt, weil der Kunde keine Beckhoff unterstützt.

Bitte um Preisangebot, möglichst für das Gesamtpaket.

MfG
Wondermike


----------



## Wondermike_2000 (6 Mai 2010)

Wo geht eigendlich Kontaktaufnahme per PN????


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Mai 2010)

Wondermike_2000 schrieb:


> Wo geht eigendlich Kontaktaufnahme per PN????


 
die foren hilfe gibt antwort http://www.sps-forum.de/faq.php?faq=vb3_user_profile#faq_vb3_private_messages


----------



## Wondermike_2000 (25 Mai 2010)

Verkauft !


----------

